# Does anyone else hate shopping for new eyeglasses like I do?



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have noticed that my distance vision is not as good as it was so felt I should go get exam and new glasses ( needed prescription sunglasses and reg distance... I don't need for reading).
So first phase was pre-testing and assistant did that part and I did a few other 'machine testing's. The dr. called me to re-do as he was concerned about the pressure in my right eye... ther re-do was fine so thankfully no glaucoma. Was told a vert small cataract in one eye but nothing of concern at this time...whew!
Then to the actual test... first thing the dr said was that 'the-computer' says my present glasses were too strong.. that apparently my 'need' had lowered. I never heard of such a thing but he said it does happen. I've worn glasses since 7th grade an I'm now 64 and all test were same or slight increase in prescription. Anyway he said he was curious to see what his 'hands on' testing revealed.. and he came up with the same result. prescription needs to be lowered.

OK NOW the the frame choices> I HATE the way the glasses now 'out-there' look on me...I've been looking at frames for awhile in anticipation of this. I tried on everything from Versace to Anne Klein to Vogue, DK etc. etc. They basically ended up all looking the same and I didn't like any! Well the sunglasses I ordered I do like a lot!... but the regular ones not so much. I finally settled but kills me to spend so much money on glasses I'm not in love with! ..in fact not really liking much at all LOL
Oh well maybe the next time around... the styles will change better to my liking! 
Does anyone else find picking eyeglasses exhausting and frustrating?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't wear glasses, but both of my parents & sister do. My husband & his family ALL wear glasses.

The only style I really like are the frameless glasses because you hardly notice them at all. My husband has a pair and loves them.

That's about all the help I can give. LOL


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

:blush:Yes, I hate getting new frames. I've had to wear glasses since 4th grade so I've had many a pair of frames. I am still using the same frames, I think this is the 3rd pair of new lenses I've had just hate to get new frames they cost so much.
Linda


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I like shopping for glasses, but it's a lot of pressure. They're going to go on your face, so they'd better look good! :w00t:

I have these glasses now...they're kind of crazy I guess but I *love* them so much.









I'll tell you what I do hate though! When they do the puff of air test at the eye doctor! :angry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's why I make my own... sorry...not like most people have that option. I had a friend who bought a pair of sunglasses,she really liked,so she had them scripted. Notice the Eyebuydirect.com advert on this post.... coincidence...I think not!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I hate it, too! I wait until I absolutely can't see where I'm going before making the dreaded trip to the eye doc. And, yes, that puff test is the worst and I can never tell if this is better or that is better - they always look the same to me! lol

I've bought the same frames the last two times - Anne Klein. The finish had worn off the first pair I waited so long. lol I can always find sunglass frames I like though. 

I'm due though and I think I'm going to go back with the half wire frames - at least now they can make the lenses thin enough.

I remember the first pair of glasses I had as a child and realizing that there were actually individual leaves on trees!!! ROFL


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL yup that "puff" in the eye creeps me out... hate it! It doesn't hurt but gives me the oddest feeling. That's one I had to have done twice today! UGH! 
Over the years I've had so many...most I 'settled" not really liked.
Last pair were wire frames..hated them... have had 1/2 wire before that..hated them too LOL . really hated the no glare coating ( constant prints of 'rainbows" on them had to clean them constantly! Both seemed to 'bend' too easily . I'm also one who tends to take glasses off place my glasses on top of my head when I want to see close. Wire frames always get caught in my hair or fall off easily. Wire frames look great on other people but on me make me look much older. ( not just me thinking that... others say the same) At 65 who the h*ll needs to look even older!!! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: I have been told the full tortoise look best and I seem to feel, of any, they look best with my hair and coloring. 
BTW I also have contacts but don't wear then as much as I used to... can't be bothered LOL . 

I like the big sunglasses and like the gradient tint lenses. I got the grey toned and I must say I do really like those. Will just have to pray for lots of sunny days LOL


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm a doofus - I said next time I'm going back to the half wire frames. I just looked at my glasses and they are half wire frames. ROFL I am so observant! These are mine:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

oh gee I hate picking new glasses too so my way of getting around it is to keep the same ones I already have and just have the lenses replaced. I have one pair for downstairs for reading and watching the tele and the pair I have upstairs I wear while driving as they change to tinted outside in the sun, gee do you thing I can think of the name for that?:smilie_tischkante: I must be getting old and forgetful, oh now I have it, they are transitions :HistericalSmiley:It just came to me, maybe the brain is still functioning after all:thumbsup:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm blind in one eye and can't see out the other! Frame shopping makes me crazy. When I take my current eyes off, I can't see well enough to guess how the new frames look. I've tried going with DD, our taste is different. So I get what I think? Hope for the best.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree with almost everything you are all saying. The puff test is NOT fun and for those that don't need their eyes checked on a regular basis they seem to think its no big deal. But last year I was dealing with a nasty eye infection and had to see the doctor 1x per month for about 6 months - that's 6 eye puffs!!!! YUCK!

I also hear you Barb - I always wear my contacts when I go to try on new frames otherwise I would never be able to tell what they looked like on my face. Also, since glasses are so expensive you need to be practical and think what will still be 'in style' 2 or 4 years from the date you select them.

I currently have two pairs. I have a brown thicker rectangle lens type pair and another wire pair with no rims on the bottom. I alternate between the two pairs based on what I am wearing and how I feel (librarian/lawyerly or normal). I haven't bought frames in 3 years so in the next 1-2 years I will be due (my prescription hasn't changed as of yet). I dread the day so much!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I order my frames from California........there is no selection here in my small town. I ask my eye doctor if he could get the frames that I like in.....he said to me, there would be only one sale for these and it would be you! I gave up. I go in and get my eyes tested and order the lenses from him and give them my frames. I have been doing this for years because of the selection here.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am with you... I don't find it easy either. I had mine tested about a month ago but haven't chosen my frames yet. I think I like the barely there frames the most. The silhoutte or the like, as light as possible.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Agree with everyone else! I've had to wear glasses since I was four! 

But I did want to say that having your prescription lowered is awesome! My grandma (who is going onto 92 years old in December) used to wear glasses like me! Then in her 60s, her eyes got gradually better to the point where she doesn't need them anymore. I get a kick out of telling people that my 90+ year old grandma has better vision than me.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh i hate shopping for eyeglasses and hate getting my eyes examined. Well i knew it was time to get my eyes examined, but now i know it's really time. When i first read the title of the thread i thought it said "hate shopping for new eyelashes" and reread it and realized it was eyeglasses and not eyelashes.:HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante: I was trying to figure out why you would be shopping for new eyelashes and thought that you may be buying eyelashes for your car. :blush: Can you believe that people are buying eyelashes for their cars? Eyelashes for your Car Well i'm going to make my appointment tomorrow. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh i hate shopping for eyeglasses and hate getting my eyes examined. Well i knew it was time to get my eyes examined, but now i know it's really time. When i first read the title of the thread i thought it said "hate shopping for new eyelashes" and reread it and realized it was eyeglasses and not eyelashes.:HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante: I was trying to figure out why you would be shopping for new eyelashes and thought that you may be buying eyelashes for your car. :blush: Can you believe that people are buying eyelashes for their cars? Eyelashes for your Car Well i'm going to make my appointment tomorrow. :HistericalSmiley:


LOL.. and when I read YOUR post I'm thinking WHY would she think I was buying eyelashes for my car then read on and found there really IS such a thing !!...:HistericalSmiley: now I've 'seen' everything!!! and didn't even need glasses LOL


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

angelgirl599 said:


> Agree with everyone else! I've had to wear glasses since I was four!
> 
> But I did want to say that having your prescription lowered is awesome! My grandma (who is going onto 92 years old in December) used to wear glasses like me! Then in her 60s, her eyes got gradually better to the point where she doesn't need them anymore. I get a kick out of telling people that my 90+ year old grandma has better vision than me.


Gee maybe there will come a time I won't need them.... your grandma has given me some hope! God bless her!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Well I too don't like the puff either but it has to be done. I on the other hand bought a pair of glasses a few years ago that I liked so much I just changed the lenses. Plus I had to get bifocals which I am still trying to get use too a year later...lol Aka four eyes...lol


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I keep the same 2 pairs of frames, and just keep switching them out every other time I get new lenses. At least until one pair breaks, then I just have to get new frames. I hate trying to find ones that don't clash with my hair. I have bright red hair, so I can't get certain color frames or they just look awful. I also hate picking all the different options they have now. Anti-reflective, transitions, poly-carbonite, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hate is mild for how I feel about getting new glasses. I've worn glasses since second grade, wore contacts but no more, have 20/750 eyesight instead of 20/20 so I can't see ANYTHING and my glasses cost a fortune!! I need progressives and go with the thinnest Varilux which means my glasses don't look like coke bottles like they did in the old days. So at least I don't hate the way I look in glasses as much. :smheat:But each pair of glasses, and mind you not with fancy, name frames but ones that work for me, cost over $600. And then there are the sun glasses...since I don't want to spend another $600 and lose them :smilie_tischkante: I get clip ons that are custom made for my glasses -- only $100!! 
My eyesight too at age 58, got a little better. Couldn't believe it after all these years but it does happen and I'm totally used to the new rx that I got and don't notice a difference. The puff is the least of my worry this past year where I had the vitreous seperate and they were worried about a detached retina. Had every test in the book at the ophthalmologist and neuro ophthalmologist for a few months every three weeks. :w00t:
So here are a few tips. 
1. For those of you who are as blind as I, take along your camera or a good cell phone and have the salesperson take pictures of you from a few angles so then when you put your glasses on you can see how you look. We did this last time (my DH took the pix) and it really helped. 
2. If you find a pair of sunglasses, or readers, where you love the frames, you can get them and find an optician who will put the lenses you buy in them. My friend did this with frames she bought in Argentina. The opticians don't love it because they don't make the frame mark up but they'll usually do it. They'll make money off the next customer.
3. I'm not a big fan of the big chains like Lenscrafter - despite their 50% off and 30% off ads, when they priced up my glasses and my high prescription their 50% off was the same price as a good independent optician so I don't like they trying to pull one over on me.
That's it. Good luck. I feel your pain.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a coincidense Terry, that you posted this. I have an appt tomorrow for my eye exam & new glasses are due. I'm not looking forward to trying to find the perfect frames. I'm nearsighted & have worn glasses most of my life, except for a few yrs I had contacts. Got allergic to the contacts though, how's that for a bummer. A few yrs ago, I was told my prescription was too stong too & it was lowered. I honestly couldn't tell the difference. I do all my reading, sewing & computering without glasses, but I can't see 10 ft from me without them.We have vision ins, but after all the "addons" still end up paying over $200 for one pair of glasses. DH just got new ones & although the frames were paid for in whole by ins.& also the office visit & we got discounts on the addons, still had to fork out $238 cash. Just doesn't seem quite right to me. I worry more about the lens than the frames. It's a bummer to leave the opticians with brand new glasses if they didn't get the prescription right & you can't see well or have terrible eyestrain. That's happened to me a couple of times.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! I'm happy I started this.. ( I guess misery likes company LOL ) . I was thinking maybe I was the only one who felt so negative about having to do this. Loads of people I know wear glasses and I never hear them say much one way or another... was starting to think I was the only one who found the whole process grueling!
I do have to share an experience from some years ago. This was at a place where the frames were kept in a case or on back wall behing case and you had to ask the gal for each and every frame you wanted to try on... also frames were 'empty'/no glass which made the whole look very dfferent.
Anyway I asked to see a pin within the case..gal told me, no, they'd be no good for your prescription . I was getting transitions and at that time were in glass only and lenses were 'thicker" . So Ok we did the : I like to see the 3rd row/ 4th down bit.... etc etc for many. I found one very , very similar to ones I liked in the case. She handed them to me... I liked them best so far... looked at price. They were 'designer', I forget who and cost was $175- and back then that was HIGH! But the more i looked at them and ones in case... I thought gee what's the difference as far as being more suitable. frame size/thickness looked the same. I asked the girl to please 'humor me' and let me see the ones in the case. I held them side to side and told he I saw no reason why the one ( designer) was "OK" over the 'generic". I held them side by side in all directions. she had to agree the generic would indeed work as well.... and guess what!!!??? The 'generic" were only.....drum roll>>>>>>>>> $12... That's correct! $12- !!!!!!!!!!! 
Well you KNOW what I decided to do. She said these 'might' break... I said yeah..so might the designer LOL and I could replace these a few times and not come to the designer priced ones !! I'm telling you those glasses lasted me for years!!! . I got otherseveral years later simply due to 'style' but used the 'oldies for certain times ( like working outside). 
Sooo as far as I'm concerned this 'designer' thing is nonsense! First in most cases nobody knows! and If indeed they do have the name in obvious area ( which I think is a bit silly) does anyone really care?? LOL
Is anyone going to thing better or worse of me based on brand of glasses? geesh I sure hope not!


----------

